# Florida State reloading again after exodus of talent



## Rebel Yell (Apr 10, 2015)

> TALLAHASSEE, Fla.—The dozens of NFL scouts, coaches and personnel executives who descended on Florida State’s campus for pro day last Tuesday didn’t all come to see Jameis Winston. If the Tampa Bay Buccaneers don’t take Winston with the first overall pick, the Tennessee Titans will grab him one pick later. We in the media might have made it seem as if everyone crowded into the Seminoles’ indoor practice facility to watch Winston, but most came to see Eddie Goldman. And Cam Erving. And Ronald Darby. And Tre’ Jackson. And Mario Edwards Jr. And Josue Matias.
> 
> We could keep going, but you get the point. The 2014 Seminoles were loaded with NFL-caliber talent, which helps explain how that group went 39-3 over the past three seasons. What’s amazing is the Seminoles did this while replacing a bunch of draftees from ’12 to ’13 and from ’13 to ’14. Before going 14-0 and winning the national title in ’13, Florida State replaced 11 draft picks. Before going 13-1 in ’14, it replaced eight draftees. This year the number of Florida State selections will likely fall between 10 and 12. If we estimate 11 get picked in the ’15 draft, then the ‘Noles will have produced 29 picks in a three-year stretch.
> 
> That would be more than the best three-year stretch for Alabama under Nick Saban. The Crimson Tide had 25 players selected from 2012-14.


http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/04/06/florida-state-spring-practice-punt-pass-pork

Personally, I'll be happy with a 10 win season, including a bowl win this season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/04/06/florida-state-spring-practice-punt-pass-pork
> 
> Personally, I'll be happy with a 10 win season, including a bowl win this season.



What if it's the Belk Bowl??


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What if it's the Belk Bowl??



you can send him one of them orange belk bowl 5 for 10 dollar t shirts.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What if it's the Belk Bowl??



It'll still be two years removed from a National Championship, during a rebuilding year.

For the Mutt fans on the board, a rebuilding year is the year that you regroup for another run at a National Championship.  In other words, the Belk Bowl should be our floor, not an average year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 10, 2015)

10 wins in the ACC...shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> 10 wins in the ACC...shouldn't be too difficult.



Or with this schedule...


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 10, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It'll still be two years removed from a National Championship, during a rebuilding year.
> 
> For the Mutt fans on the board, a rebuilding year is the year that you regroup for another run at a National Championship.  In other words, the Belk Bowl should be our floor, not an average year.



A 30-0 loss to Wake Forest at home might be on up there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 11, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> A 30-0 loss to Wake Forest at home might be on up there.



Kind of like a loss to Colorado.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kind of like a loss to Colorado.



Wasn't that the same year FSU lost to UNC & NC State??


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wasn't that the same year FSU lost to UNC & NC State??



ouchie


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Kind of like a loss to Colorado.



Not shut out and it was away. Good try though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Not shut out and it was away. Good try though.




Moral victories.

Spin it how you wish, but it was a loss, to Colorado.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 12, 2015)

The floor for them.  You people are out of your cotton picking minds.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2015)

South GA Dawg said:


> The floor for them.  You people are out of your cotton picking minds.



The Belk Bowl should be the floor for ANY major program that has won the NCG and played in the cfb playoff in the past 2 seasons.


You do realize that competing in the Belk Bowl means you didn't have a very good year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wasn't that the same year FSU lost to UNC & NC State??



Yes. It was the same year. 

It was also the year the Dawgs high octane offense was stifled by Ucf. 


Wait....wasn't "The Dream Team" playing then?


----------



## nickel back (Apr 13, 2015)

I just might be able to pull for FSU some since the THUG, JW  is gone....


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just might be able to pull for FSU some since the THUG, JW  is gone....



yep. he is a THUG


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

South GA Dawg said:


> The floor for them.  You people are out of your cotton picking minds.



With the way we are recruiting, what do think our floor is?  I'm not saying that we'll never have another bad year in the history of mankind.  That should be the floor for this program as long as Jimbo is here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just might be able to pull for FSU some since the THUG, JW  is gone....





Matthew6 said:


> yep. he is a THUG



Took the words right out of my mouth.... THUG!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.... THUG!



So, is this what we gonna do now?  We just gonna turn every FSU thread into a Winston thug makeout session between y'all two?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, is this what we gonna do now?  We just gonna turn every FSU thread into a Winston thug makeout session between y'all two?



Nickel Back started it... Matthew and I just agreed.. 

Not my fault...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I just might be able to pull for FSU some since the THUG, JW  is gone....





Browning Slayer said:


> Nickel Back started it... Matthew and I just agreed..
> 
> Not my fault...



yep. what he said. Nickel back is a famous college football guru and and qualified expert in this regard. Hard not to defer to his stellar judgement.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, is this what we gonna do now?  We just gonna turn every FSU thread into a Winston thug makeout session between y'all two?



JW has consumed them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> JW has consumed them.



Nah.. But he does help pass the time in this forum outside of football season..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> JW has consumed them.



Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

Nothing changes the fact that Florida State has always sucked,will continue to suck and sucks for evermore.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Nothing changes the fact that Florida State has always sucked,will continue to suck and sucks for evermore.







but, 

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship. 



 GIFSoup


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



In other news today, Jameis Winston is still a thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In other news today, Jameis Winston is still a thug.



This^^^^^^^^^^^.  welcome to the jw is a thug club.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2015)

Another new day and FSU still sux!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> In other news today, Jameis Winston is still a thug.





Matthew6 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^^.  welcome to the jw is a thug club.





fish hawk said:


> Another new day and FSU still sux!!!



I think the above has it all covered...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think the above has it all covered...



all of this^^^^^^.  happy wednesday to the fsu thug crowd.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Another new day and FSU still sux!!!



I actually like it when you say it.  Everytime you say someone sux, they usually win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I actually like it when you say it.  Everytime you say someone sux, they usually win.



Winning is easy when you play no one!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Winning is easy when you play no one!



Beat UF and Ga Tech.  How did that work out for y'all?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Beat UF and Ga Tech.  How did that work out for y'all?



Jameis beat them... And that Thug shouldn't have been playing.. Only at F$U!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jameis beat them... And that Thug shouldn't have been playing.. Only at F$U!



Really?  I could have sworn that our defense shut down that record setting run game that UF brought against y'all?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep........FSU sux.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yep........FSU sux.



Weren't you also the one that was telling us that ODR is such a good fella?  I, honestly, could be mistaken on that one.


BTW, 

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2015)

What's funny is the title of this thread... 

Florida State Reloading Again.....



Thugs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is the title of this thread...
> 
> Florida State Reloading Again.....
> 
> ...



speaking of thugs, where has south ga lefty been


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Weren't you also the one that was telling us that ODR is such a good fella?  I, honestly, could be mistaken on that one.



Yea I think your mistaken but just because someone don't agree with me don't make them a bad fella...........
Me and you,you and I dont agree on a lot of things but I don't think your a bad fella either.You alright, except for that FSU hangup love affair thingy you got.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> speaking of thugs, where has south ga lefty been




He and his wife just had a new baby. Google how they make those, it'll blow your mind!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

FSU..............Yea they suck!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yea I think your mistaken but just because someone don't agree with me don't make them a bad fella...........
> Me and you,you and I dont agree on a lot of things but I don't think your a bad fella either.You alright, except for that FSU hangup love affair thingy you got.



I guess you're alright, too.  

Seriously, there's no one on here that really don't like.  ODR and one other just don't seem wound too tight....or wound waaay too tight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2015)

maker4life said:


> He and his wife just had a new baby. Google how they make those, it'll blow your mind!!!



got that covered, tell him congrats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> got that covered, tell him congrats.




This!

And a daily bump for the FSU Thug crowd!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I guess you're alright, too.
> 
> Seriously, there's no one on here that really don't like.  ODR and one other just don't seem wound too tight....or wound waaay too tight.



I was wound up one time, but I spun out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 19, 2015)

I miss ya RY!!!

Jamies is still a THUG!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I miss ya RY!!!
> 
> Jamies is still a THUG!



This ^^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I miss ya RY!!!
> 
> Jamies is still a THUG!



Man you're getting soft in your old age.


One last time for Rebel Yell.


It's been 2 yrs  3 months  1 week  6 days since the SEC has won a NC.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

It's been 2 days and 16 hours since Rebel Yell posted last


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's been 2 days and 16 hours since Rebel Yell posted last


----------



## nickel back (Apr 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



what did I miss.....


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Rut roe. What happened. He yell to loud?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 20, 2015)

nickel back said:


> what did I miss.....



A lot.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2015)

nickel back said:


> what did I miss.....



tech just scored again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man you're getting soft in your old age.
> 
> 
> One last time for Rebel Yell.
> ...



What can I say... I had a soft spot for that Thug Enabler... 

Maybe we could talk the Mods into a new program.. Kind of like "Taking your kid to work day"? Allow some of us to have Mod powers for a day?? 

I'll volunteer to go 1st..


----------



## nickel back (Apr 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> tech just scored again



.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I had a soft spot for that Thug Enabler...
> 
> Maybe we could talk the Mods into a new program.. Kind of like "Taking your kid to work day"? Allow some of us to have Mod powers for a day??
> 
> I'll volunteer to go 1st..



great idea. you take tomorrow and i will do wednesday. Hopefully charlie can teach us the ins and outzzzzz.  Stay away from miss st football and you will do well young jedi.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... I had a soft spot for that Thug Enabler...
> 
> Maybe we could talk the Mods into a new program.. Kind of like "Taking your kid to work day"? Allow some of us to have Mod powers for a day??
> 
> I'll volunteer to go 1st..



What would you do with your newly aquired powers?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What would you do with your newly aquired powers?



Give myself a clean slate...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What would you do with your newly aquired powers?





Browning Slayer said:


> Give myself a clean slate...



2nd thing... Ban all Vol fans from this site and make it a "Banning" offense to have anything Orange in your Avatar..

3rd thing... Presidential Pardons all around...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2015)

mod of the day powers for all frequent posters is a great idea.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2015)

It's been 3 days and 16 hours since Rebel Yell posted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mod of the day powers for all frequent posters is a great idea.



Heck yeah.. We might even get some more activity in this forum...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah.. We might even get some more activity in this forum...



it could really be fun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it could really be fun.



I think it should start this week.... I'm ready as early as tomorrow..  Mods???


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure why this thread brings me back to 1983 and Billy Idol's "Rebel Yell" hit. I thought she cried more, more, more or was it Bye, Bye, Bye.


----------



## Nole Resurrected (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm really hoping all the freshmen step up this year in the absence of any real experience along our OLine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nole Resurrected said:


> I'm really hoping all the freshmen step up this year in the absence of any real experience along our OLine.



what is your opinion on the fsu qb situation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> what is your opinion on the fsu qb situation.



THUG!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Nole Resurrected said:


> I'm really hoping all the freshmen step up this year in the absence of any real experience along our OLine.



Welcome to the Sports Forum!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome to the Sports Forum!



yes. welcome aboard. got alot of good noles here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes. welcome aboard. got alot of good noles here.




we've lost some good ones too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmm....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 21, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> what is your opinion on the fsu qb situation.



t h u g


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nole Resurrected said:


> I'm really hoping all the freshmen step up this year in the absence of any real experience along our OLine.



that was a short resurection


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was a short resurection





I was just about to welcome our new Nole to the board.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

Well dang... I'm sure he will try again. Hopefully he has a little more sense when picking a screen name....


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well dang... I'm sure he will try again. Hopefully he has a little more sense when picking a screen name....



And for crying out loud, don't be using any names like the following:


Yelling Rebel

Rebel Yeller

Totally Different Rebel Yell

The Rebel That once Yelled

Rebel Without A Cause

Former Member Rebel Yell

Not The Real Rebel Yell

I Would Still Like To Yell Like A Rebel

Rebel Shout

Undercover Rebel

Never Been Here Before Rebel

Positively Not That Last Rebel Yell Guy

Yeble Rell


Those names _might_ draw some attention!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> And for crying out loud, don't be using any names like the following:
> 
> 
> Yelling Rebel
> ...


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been 14 hours since nole resurrected posted and 4 days 16 hours since rebel yells last post


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

With Coach Richt and Coach Pruitt, UGA has acquired the very best that FSU has to offer.

And we thank you for it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

GA native said:


> With Coach Richt and Coach Pruitt, UGA has acquired the very best that FSU has to offer.
> 
> And we thank you for it.



excellent post.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> And for crying out loud, don't be using any names like the following:
> 
> 
> Yelling Rebel
> ...



and please dont use thug yankee either. i woke my wife up at 530, 15 minutes early,laughing at this today.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

5 days 16 hours since rebel yells last post


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and please dont use thug yankee either. i woke my wife up at 530, 15 minutes early,laughing at this today.




I'm laughing now! 

Hey Rebel, be creative with your next screen name. You might want to come in as a Dawg fan to throw the admins off.. Problem is, the 1st time you defend Winston you'll be caught..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmm....



Thread killer...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thread killer...



Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm laughing now!
> 
> Hey Rebel, be creative with your next screen name. You might want to come in as a Dawg fan to throw the admins off.. Problem is, the 1st time you defend Winston you'll be caught..



FLDawg.  you could be a mod in no time.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> excellent post.


I'm quite sure if Pruitt was still at FSU, you high and mighty, we have a saintly program, Dawgs would accuse him of allowing "thugs" to play and say he was just like all the other FSU coaches. 
Now that he's in Athens, he's the greatest, most fair minded, DC that has ever coached. So predictable that you really could just skip getting on FSU threads and bring up a guy who no longer plays at FSU. 
BTW do you not honestly realize that FSU is regarded at least as highly as the also ran in the SEC Least who hasn't won any kind of championship in how many years now? You didn't notice that the three best ACC teams beat the three best SEC East teams last year? Don't give me that "one year" crap. You guys are the ones that want to bring up head to head every year. So head to head the SEC Least teams would get there tails handed to them by the better ACC teams. So now which league is so weak again? You guys are just hangers on to what the West has done the last few years. And oh by the way, the SEC West sure finished strong last year didn't they? 
FSU will have an excuse when they have an "average" year this one year. What's is UGA's excuse for the last 6-8years now?
Her I'll respond for you. 
ACC sorry
Teach is jealous (My favorite.)
We in the SEC have deemed us the best, so that makes it so.
Winston thug
Jimbo lets anybody play
Blatantly ignore all legitimate points someone other than an SEC fan made.
Oh yeah, well nobody plays a schedule like we do. We have to play Flor, um I mean Tenn, well Ken, I meant to say South, well wait a minute. Missouri. Yeah there. The newest cast off from the Big 12 has ruled our side the last two years!! They have been pretty good.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2015)

That's why Pruitt left he knew it was the new thug U


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's why Pruitt left he knew it was the new thug U



This!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's why Pruitt left he knew it was the new thug U



yep. the new thug u.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. the new thug u.




Such a shame.....


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's why Pruitt left he knew it was the new thug U


Thanks for proving my point. 
Call names and ignore all parts we don't have an answer for.


----------

